# For Sale - 2008 21Rs In Excellent Condition With Lots Of Extras ---Traded In---



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Everything about it is in excellent condition. Here is a list of things I have done to it.

Added a Barker 3000 lb electric tongue jack.
Added a fantastic fan, three speed, in/out with thermostat in the main vent in the kitchen area.
Replaced the stock suspension with bronze bushings in the leaf springs, heavy duty shackles, wet bolts and trailair equa-flex equalizers.
Replaced the interior speakers with Pioneer speakers.
Replaced the exterior speakers with Boss marine speakers.
Added a fresh water tank bypass for adding antifreeze to the water lines. 
Added a black tank tornado rinser.
Added an extend-a-shower.
Added five magazine racks over windows at dinette and sofa.
Swapped the kitchen top drawer "tilt out" to a regular drawer.
Added combi-cams to the exterior storage door and kitchen.
Dual group 24 deep cycle batteries.

I clean and treat the roof twice a year with dicor cleaner and protectant. I have also kept the dicor sealant in good shape. There have never been any leaks and the front cap has never shown any delamination. The only thing that needs work is the front cap decals are curled and peeling. I have a full set of new front cap decals that the new owner can put on. I haven't pulled it out of storage yet so there are probably some black streaks but they come right off because I keep a coat of fiberglass polish on it all the time. There is a memory foam mattress cover, a set of fitted sheets, a rear slide out support and a set of custom fit wood chocks that I will pass along to the new owner.

I am asking $13,500 for it. I've spent a lot of time keeping it maintained and it shows when you look at it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

More pictures.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

More pics.


----------

